
Management by Fire - beat
https://hbr.org/2002/07/management-by-fire-a-conversation-with-chef-anthony-bourdain
======
beat
Restaurant management has both similarities and startling differences with
startup management. The military command-and-control model Anthony Bourdain
discusses here probably wouldn't work for software, where more time and more
creativity is involved. But the esprit de corps is something to admire and
emulate.

My daughter, who is making a career in the kitchen, has one big criticism of
this approach - the rampant sexism of the "politically incorrect" atmosphere.
Women put up with a lot of crap in the kitchen that they'd never have to deal
with in other industries. Her dream is to take the effective structure of the
kitchen, but make it a safe, calm space.

